# Food suggestion?



## megshee (Oct 13, 2007)

Last year my six year old had several bouts of bloody diarrhea. Stool specimens showed plant fiber (maybe from paper as she's a TP thief) but nothing specific came back from the lab. Vet suggested we switch to Royal Canin Venison/Potato, and we've not had any GI issues. I'm not convinced it was a food problem because during this period we moved twice, which may have been stressful. We tried to switch her back to her original food (Wellness Complete, a chicken based food, and we did transition slowly) she started to have some mucous in her stool. I am concerned that her diet isn't optimal because her coat is noticeably thinner after a year on the Royal Canin. 
I'm considering switching her food but not sure if the problem was the Wellness food and if so, was it the protein
or the grains-oats, rice, and barley. If anyone knows what might be missing in the Royal Canin food and can make a suggestion on what to try next, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I feed Fromm Grain-Free and have been happy with it. Porter, my large mixed breed, had dreadful diarrhea when we found him. We treated multiple times for worms, giardia and a few other possibilities to no avail. In desperation, I tried a grain-free food and within 48 hours no more diarrhea. I have all four on the Fromm Grain-Free with no allergy issues, tummy issues, or eating issues. They get a dollop of canned pumpkin a few times each week more to keep them use to it in the event of real need and a dollop of organic plain yogurt most days. I occasionally add some banana, Craisin, or blueberry to their breakfast. Leo, my Hav, tends to eat between the hours of 10:00 am and 7:00 pm even though we are up at 5:30 am most days. He just isn't an early morning eater. Fromm has several grain-free formulations (different proteins) to choose from. The only one Leo has been hesitant with is the Salmon Tunalini but my other dogs love it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

could you dog have a senstivity to chicken??? Can you try a different recipie of the wellness and see how she does??


----------



## megshee (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know if she's allergic to chicken. She has it occasionally as a great with no problems and although the vet recommended venison as an alternative protein, she has me give her rice and boiled chicken for a week before starting her on food. I wish I had asked about that!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

If you haven't seen this video, I highly recommend it. Also look thru the www.dogfoodadvisor.com site. Read the articles, reviews and discussions. There is no one "best" dog food but this can help you find a few you'd like to try for your dog. I personally rotate thru several different brands and varieties of canned foods and commercially prepared raw foods. I also give fresh plain meat, eggs, cottage cheese and cooked vegetables occasionally.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/karen-becker-choose-dog-food-1/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I've tried several different brands. From what we have been learning a good food grade canned is better than any kibble. I can't afford to serve that but am hoping to switch to at least one meal of good canned food. We are now liking Formms it agrees with both my Havanese and is considered a good kibble. Wellness had several recalls thats why I stopped giving them that food.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I tried a number of high quality, grain free foods and found that Julie did best on Wellness Simple Salmon and Potato. Anything with chicken and turkey gave her soft stools or diarrhea.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

